# Just bought our first Camper



## Mimi (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi we have just bought our first camper yeah ! And we are now looking to explore the world ( well UK ! ) of wild camping .. Good pub car parks ? car parks ? and lay-bys for over night stays at weekends .. We live in north London and need to get out of it as many weekends as we can ..so we are looking at drive and stay over as much as the uk as possible .. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome to the fold, join as a full member to be able to down loads all the POI's, well worth it.!

jt


----------



## snowbirds (Jul 22, 2014)

*Welcome*

Hi Welcome to the site.

Snowbirds.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
As was just said it's well worth becoming a full member for the 5000 POIs (places to park free overnight)


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Derbyshire


----------



## QFour (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi welcome from Nottingham. As others have said Join the site and download the POI file. Lots of places to stay overnight including pubs that let you stop in the car park as long as you use the pub for a meal. We usually ring first to book a table and ask if it's ok to stay.

With the POI file you can load them into Google Maps and check what they are like before you go ...

..


----------



## soapstar (Jul 22, 2014)

*Hi*

Welcome on board Mimi from Stoke!:wave:


----------



## roamingman (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi and welcome, :wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## Mimi (Jul 23, 2014)

john t said:


> Welcome to the fold, join as a full member to be able to down loads all the POI's, well worth it.!
> 
> jt



Thanks I have just done it now .. Not actually been anywhere in it yet .. Just stopped off and made a cuppa but my first sleep over will be this weekend !


----------



## Mimi (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks every one for your warm welcome ... I have now subscribed to a full member ship and looking forward to the weekend when we can do out first trip !


----------



## Mimi (Jul 23, 2014)

loulou said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun
> 
> 
> :welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:



Love the animation !


----------



## antiqueman (Jul 23, 2014)

*welcome*

and what sort of van is it?:cool1:


----------



## Mimi (Jul 23, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> and what sort of van is it?:cool1:



Hi we have a High top Renault traffic conversation.


----------



## Sky (Jul 23, 2014)

:welcome::have fun::camper:


----------



## antiqueman (Jul 23, 2014)

*great*



Mimi said:


> Hi we have a High top Renault traffic conversation.



all info good :lol-053:


----------



## Therapist (Jul 24, 2014)

*Poi*

I'm a member and can't seem to down load without a password, is this MY password?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 24, 2014)

Therapist said:


> I'm a member and can't seem to down load without a password, is this MY password?



Instructions here, Therapist:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/36220-poi-file-help-support.html


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 24, 2014)

Therapist said:


> I'm a member and can't seem to down load without a password, is this MY password?



The password is the email address that you have registered with the site - note that it is case sensitive. (The email address is also shown on the download page.)


----------

